# H&R Springs installed today!



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

So I decided to try out the H&R Sport springs to lower it just a lil bit 

Finally got them installed today (got them almost 2 weeks ago) and love the way it looks and rides! It did stiffen the ride up a lil but not horrible. Haven't gotten it aligned yet but rides really well and still nice and straight 

I got the springs from Allsprings.com (I think that's what they were called) and they were only $240 shipped! Lowest price I found online including shipping 

Had to borrow the strut spreader tool from the dealer but had my tech install them in about 2.5 hours as he had a slight problem getting the fronts done. 

I'll post pictures this weekend once I get it all cleaned up 

Next step is to black out the lights and convert them to LED (tail, blinkers,backup,etc) and headlight/ fog lights to HID. I also have blacked out the entire roof and put dark tint on it (35% down whole windshield and 20% everywhere else). 

It's a dark charcoal grey with black trim 

Not sure what else I'll do as I'm also fixing up my 61 rag top beetle. I pick it Saturday from Fisher Buggies in Tampa and can't wait since I haven't driven it in over a year! Just had a 2007cc motor with dual carbs put in so it should be able to get out of its own way now LOL


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I've had the H&R Sport Springs for awhile now and besides adding nicely to the look, they 
have presented no problems. Made specifically for the Turbo Beetle, H&R definitely got it 
right with this inexpensive upgrade. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

first time posting pictures so not sure if this will work....this is from my work's FB site and if you scroll down you can also see a white '12 2.5L Beetle we made to look like Herbie for our local dealer VW of Ocala


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

ok so it doesnt look like it worked but you can look up Ultimate Audio-Ocala Facebook page and see pictures on there...


----------



## Derrickfromnc (Jan 26, 2012)

Looking forward to the pixs. Our local vw dealership will be installing a set of H&R SuperSport springs we just received and aligning all 4 wheels. I think they drop the beetle an additional .5" over the sport springs. We will be installing a set of aftermarket 19" wheels next. Looking at Audi replicas and the VMR wheels.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Derrickfromnc said:


> Looking forward to the pixs. Our local vw dealership will be installing a set of H&R SuperSport springs we just received and aligning all 4 wheels. I think they drop the beetle an additional .5" over the sport springs. We will be installing a set of aftermarket 19" wheels next. Looking at Audi replicas and the VMR wheels.


 If you go back to Page 3 and click-on 'Before and After Photos' you can see a photo of my 
TB with the H&R Sport Springs #54701 on 18" (Golf R) wheels.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

I ordered a set of super sport springs. Surprised that all I have seen on the cars has been sports. Mine should be in this week and hope to put them on the car this weekend.


----------



## 4SEVEN3 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have the H&R race springs for a Gulf and they work perfect! If you use the race (2.5in drop) you'll be buying struts eventually. I installed Bilstein Race struts and it rides perfect!!!  Both are excellent products!


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

:laughICTURES?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

New here and haven't figured out how to post pictures properly yet so here's a link to the samba where I posted some up

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=537706


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> New here and haven't figured out how to post pictures properly yet so here's a link to the samba where I posted some up
> 
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=537706


Not bad can't wait to put my super sports on.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Did you vinyl the roof is it that paint? Looks good, I've been thinking about doing the same.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Did you vinyl the roof is it that paint? Looks good, I've been thinking about doing the same.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


I painted mine... 

I'm also looking to lower my stance about 3". Can I use the same set up on my 2.5? as that price $240 shipped for a set of 4? 

I also found this thread: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-cars....-Finshed-coilover-install-last-night


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

the beet said:


> I painted mine...
> 
> I'm also looking to lower my stance about 3". Can I use the same set up on my 2.5? as that price $240 shipped for a set of 4?
> 
> ...


To help aid in your research. I would look at MKVI Jetta's since they have a similar rear beam as your car. I don't think something out of a car with independent rears would work on your car but not for sure. Good luck man.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Adolfsatan said:


> Nice down grade


Down grade?


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Did you vinyl the roof is it that paint? Looks good, I've been thinking about doing the same.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


I went with vinyl. I wanted to see what it would look like before I decided to paint it. And it was a lot less $$ and time. My shop does vinyl work so I paid store cost for materials and threw my guy a few bucks...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Chris659 said:


> I went with vinyl. I wanted to see what it would look like before I decided to paint it. And it was a lot less $$ and time. My shop does vinyl work so I paid store cost for materials and threw my guy a few bucks...


Gotcha...lmao just went and looked at your samba thread and realized you mentioned it was vinyl there, maybe I should try reading next time lol. Thanks though


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Adolfsatan said:


> Nice down grade


Not sure what you mean by that but the springs didn't make any significant changes (negatively speaking) to the ride. If you think it's a downgrade why did you click on the post? Just to be a dick about something you most likely don't have any real world experience with? Thanks!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Chris659 said:


> Not sure what you mean by that but the springs didn't make any significant changes (negatively speaking) to the ride. If you think it's a downgrade why did you click on the post? Just to be a dick about something you most likely don't have any real world experience with? Thanks!


I was going to give him the benefit of the doubt, thinking his use of the word 'downgrade' 
was associated with 'lowering', meaning 'downgrading height' in his description of 'effect'.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> Not sure what you mean by that but the springs didn't make any significant changes (negatively speaking) to the ride. If you think it's a downgrade why did you click on the post? Just to be a dick about something you most likely don't have any real world experience with? Thanks!


Yeah I have been waiting for his response on this. Have a feeling this is what he meant. On that note to each there own. 

Now I will give him credit on the screen name that ****s funny.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Just curious for those who have lowered their vehicles, but have the stiffer springs resulted in the annoying trunk rattle being even worse?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

plex03 said:


> Just curious for those who have lowered their vehicles, but have the stiffer springs resulted in the annoying trunk rattle being even worse?


Don't know about anything above the level of the H&R Sport Springs, which I've had no issues
with concerning trunk rattling.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> Just curious for those who have lowered their vehicles, but have the stiffer springs resulted in the annoying trunk rattle being even worse?


I'm on Koni Coilovers and they are spun all the way down. No trunk rattle. I did bring it to the dealership for the trunk rattle and they re-aligned it and set the stops correctly so it doesn't rattle.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I'm just curious.. I realize my set-up is not for IRS/Turbo, but most of what I've seen out there only lowers about 2" - 2.5" inches. Has anyone out there found anything that can lower around 3" or more? Non-bagged solution...


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

I guess I'm just lucky? *knocking on wood* I know nothing of these rattles or mysterious noises, and mines been on H&R Sports with 19s for 6k miles. Maybe my window issues was all the PIA factor karma thought I needed?


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

the beet said:


> I'm just curious.. I realize my set-up is not for IRS/Turbo, but most of what I've seen out there only lowers about 2" - 2.5" inches. Has anyone out there found anything that can lower around 3" or more? Non-bagged solution...


Then I would look at FK and H&R Ultra lows. When shopping for coils don't be afaraid to look at MKVI GTI the suspension will work on your car. I had Ultra lows on my last car and they road amazing. They will take you down 4 or more inches if you want to notch your frame and drag every ware you go.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Then I would look at FK and H&R Ultra lows. When shopping for coils don't be afaraid to look at MKVI GTI the suspension will work on your car. I had Ultra lows on my last car and they road amazing. They will take you down 4 or more inches if you want to notch your frame and drag every ware you go.


It won't work for a non turbo will it? They don't have IRS, so their rear suspension is on a solid beam instead.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

the beet said:


> I'm just curious.. I realize my set-up is not for IRS/Turbo, but most of what I've seen out there only lowers about 2" - 2.5" inches. Has anyone out there found anything that can lower around 3" or more? Non-bagged solution...


You may already know this but if you're considering going that low make sure you either purchase lowered struts along with the springs or get a full coil over system. If not I would imagine your factory struts would ride horrible and/or wouldn't last long....

And on Adolf's "downgrade" I never considered it was also meant for lowering the car. So if that's what was meant then sorry for my response : )

I've only put a few hundred miles since lowering it but I haven't heard any noises or rattles from the trunk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> It won't work for a non turbo will it? They don't have IRS, so their rear suspension is on a solid beam instead.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


I totally did not look and see that she had a 2.5. Then I guess she can look at MKVI Jetta/ none GLI models. They have the sames style rear beam. God I am happy that I got a Turbo model.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> God I am happy that I got a Turbo model.


Pray to the Turbo...


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Chris659, this is your ride lowered, correct













Nice


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

That^^ is lowered?

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Lowered, just a little gap, and still functional, looks good.

The angle of the picture can make some look a little lower etc.

(just wanted to make sure i posted the correct picture of his car)


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> Yes it is lowered, just right, no gap, and still functional, looks good.
> 
> (just wanted to make sure i posted a picture of his car)


Just checking, sometimes i can't believe how high our cars sit stock lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I edited my post a tad after you responded, yes our TB sits (stock) like the others, about 2X's higher than it should.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yeah, carbon steel, that's mine lowered. At the time the picture was taken it only had about 30 miles on the new springs. Not sure if they will get any lower after a few miles or not. 

I want my car to be functional and ride well on factory struts. This is my daily driver and my wife also drives it occasionally so not looking for it to get torn up or have a hard ride. To each their own I guess...


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

They look good real low, but besides my half mile dirt driveway, i go to sam's load up the trunk , which is a pretty generous size on our beetles, i need some travel room so, good looks, safe, and functionality rule for me. yours looks good and meets the other requirements.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Just checking, sometimes i can't believe how high our cars sit stock lol
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Must agree I walk to the car and feel that it needs to be lowered. Considering that I am currently in blizzard conditions. I have no motivation to go out and put the springs on.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> Must agree I walk to the car and feel that it needs to be lowered. Considering that I am currently in blizzard conditions. I have no motivation to go out and put the springs on.


Sounds to me that removing the tires and fitting skis would be the way to go. I've seen
a G-Wagen with them and you could be the first with a Beetle to do it.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

ridgemanron said:


> Sounds to me that removing the tires and fitting skis would be the way to go. I've seen
> a G-Wagen with them and you could be the first with a Beetle to do it.


Just means I need to drink for the warmth of it.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Looks good!


----------

